# Looking for help to find a tool if it is available



## ptony1948 (2 August 2009)

Hello all.
Have looked a little on the net but can't find what I'm wanting, so thought I'd put it out there.

Is there a site where at the end of the trading day you can have a complete list of aust. stocks showing any of the following.

In order (all Australian shares) from highest '$ gain' for the day down to the highest '$ loss' for the day.

Same as above but this time in order of highest % gain to Highest % loss.

Same again but this time with highest volume traded for day down to lowest volume traded for day. 

If above is possible can you then have a setup where it shows you the above info not only at the end of the day but at any time during it.

Thanking you all in advance and look forward to your input.


----------



## wayneL (2 August 2009)

*Re: Lookinf for help to find a tool if it is available.*

Any decent charting package will do it... Amibroker and Metacrock I know will.


----------



## supermatt (2 August 2009)

*Re: Lookinf for help to find a tool if it is available.*

probably the best thing is to get an account with an online broker. Afterall its free..
 For example I am with bell direct and they have a full section just on the days statistics as well as throughout the day. It has everything. 
Probably everyother broker does it to.


----------



## AlterEgo (2 August 2009)

ptony1948 said:


> Hello all.
> Have looked a little on the net but can't find what I'm wanting, so thought I'd put it out there.
> 
> Is there a site where at the end of the trading day you can have a complete list of aust. stocks showing any of the following.
> ...




Any decent charting package will allow you to do this (and so much more), such as Amibroker and MetaStock.



ptony1948 said:


> If above is possible can you then have a setup where it shows you the above info not only at the end of the day but at any time during it.




Depending on what broker you use, you can probably get this info from your brokers trading platform. I know that the WebIRESS trading platform, for example, can do this at any time throughout the day.


----------



## wayneL (2 August 2009)

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## tech/a (2 August 2009)

> If above is possible can you then have a setup where it shows you the above info not only at the end of the day but at any time during it.





http://au.finance.yahoo.com/investing

Not every stock but the top 20 at anytime through the day.
Just re fresh to see changes.

You can get Hrly downloads of data to Metastuck and Bambibroker


----------



## supermatt (2 August 2009)

do you know the exact procedure to get hourly updates into metasuck?


----------



## tech/a (2 August 2009)

Depends on your data provider.
I use Just Data.
Just download every hr.
I think Just Data have one every 2 hrs.
I know I can do it but Yahoo gives me what I want in an instant.


----------



## beamstas (2 August 2009)

Any decent charting package will do it... Amibroker and Metacrock I know will.


----------



## wayneL (2 August 2009)

beamstas said:


> Any decent charting package will do it... Amibroker and Metacrock I know will.




LMAO

It's Groundhog Day!!


----------



## beamstas (2 August 2009)

wayneL said:


> LMAO
> 
> It's Groundhog Day!!




Hehe, im just pulling your leg, wayne :brille:

:hide:


----------



## cuttlefish (2 August 2009)

pwned!


----------



## wayneL (2 August 2009)

beamstas said:


> Hehe, im just pulling your leg, wayne :brille:
> 
> :hide:




Just playing along


----------



## ptony1948 (4 August 2009)

Thanks to all who gave advice.  It will come in very handy.  Tony


----------

